# John Morrison  PhD System for Betting (STOP losing...)



## MagicGamble (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi everyone
I just wanted to mention that John morrison's method works fantastic.
He wins 97% of his bets with his system and is a Cornell University PhD graduate in statistics.
Many people are die hard vouchers of his method. If you want to bet smart,
there's more on his system below:
http://5b034xu9y1jgt2l9sl6m3j0j2j.hop.clickbank.net/
Skid through if you need because it's a long page and remember to please post reviews and feedback 


----------

